# F1b Cockapoo (Cocker Spaniel Mum x Cockapoo Dad)



## IreneIncaCockapoo (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello Everyone, what an amazing forum this is. I've been reading loads of posts and there is so much valuable information so thanks all for sharing your stories and comments.
We have reserved a F1b cockapoo girl (3/4 cocker, with Cocker Spaniel Mum and Cockapoo Dad) who will be coming home in a couple of weeks.

I noticed that this mix is far less frequent than the cockapoo x poodle F1b mix, and was wondering if those with a* F1b (3/4 cocker) dog* would like to share their pictures (pups and/or adults), or comment on their general appearance to have as a reference.
I know variations can be huge, but it would be lovely to see your F1b cockapoo furry friends!

I've added a picture of her at 2.5 weeks.
Thanks in advance and best wishes to all


----------



## Third I. (Mar 26, 2021)

IreneIncaCockapoo said:


> Hello Everyone, what an amazing forum this is. I've been reading loads of posts and there is so much valuable information so thanks all for sharing your stories and comments.
> We have reserved a F1b cockapoo girl (3/4 cocker, with Cocker Spaniel Mum and Cockapoo Dad) who will be coming home in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I noticed that this mix is far less frequent than the cockapoo x poodle F1b mix, and was wondering if those with a* F1b (3/4 cocker) dog* would like to share their pictures (pups and/or adults), or comment on their general appearance to have as a reference.
> ...





IreneIncaCockapoo said:


> Hello Everyone, what an amazing forum this is. I've been reading loads of posts and there is so much valuable information so thanks all for sharing your stories and comments.
> We have reserved a F1b cockapoo girl (3/4 cocker, with Cocker Spaniel Mum and Cockapoo Dad) who will be coming home in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I noticed that this mix is far less frequent than the cockapoo x poodle F1b mix, and was wondering if those with a* F1b (3/4 cocker) dog* would like to share their pictures (pups and/or adults), or comment on their general appearance to have as a reference.
> ...


hello! We also have a cocker/ cockapoo cross. He’s 4 months old and so far we don’t see any visible signs of poodle in him. Here he is:


----------



## EmWils (Mar 25, 2021)

IreneIncaCockapoo said:


> Hello Everyone, what an amazing forum this is. I've been reading loads of posts and there is so much valuable information so thanks all for sharing your stories and comments.
> We have reserved a F1b cockapoo girl (3/4 cocker, with Cocker Spaniel Mum and Cockapoo Dad) who will be coming home in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I noticed that this mix is far less frequent than the cockapoo x poodle F1b mix, and was wondering if those with a* F1b (3/4 cocker) dog* would like to share their pictures (pups and/or adults), or comment on their general appearance to have as a reference.
> ...


Hi! My little man is a F2 cockapoo (so 50/50 cocker and poodle) but at 9 weeks he definitely has more of a spaniel look to him and I haven’t found any others that look like him until I saw your post! Everyone who sees his picture says they can’t see any poodle in him, I don’t mind though, he’s beautiful, as is your little one!


----------



## Ljwoo (Apr 24, 2021)

Beautiful!! We are also about to bring home a pup from a cocker spaniel mum and cockapoo dad (show cocker). Does anyone have any photos to share of this mix? We’re very excited to see what she’ll grow up like. Also - what are people’s experience of temperament with this mix? Thanks all x


----------



## Bryonnysmythx (Jun 1, 2021)

IreneIncaCockapoo said:


> Hello Everyone, what an amazing forum this is. I've been reading loads of posts and there is so much valuable information so thanks all for sharing your stories and comments.
> We have reserved a F1b cockapoo girl (3/4 cocker, with Cocker Spaniel Mum and Cockapoo Dad) who will be coming home in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I noticed that this mix is far less frequent than the cockapoo x poodle F1b mix, and was wondering if those with a* F1b (3/4 cocker) dog* would like to share their pictures (pups and/or adults), or comment on their general appearance to have as a reference.
> ...


Hi 👋 can I see a picture of the puppy now she is all grown up? Thank you xxx


----------



## IreneIncaCockapoo (Dec 13, 2020)

Bryonnysmythx said:


> Hi 👋 can I see a picture of the puppy now she is all grown up? Thank you xxx












This is mine at 6 months


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow- gorgeous pup- looks very chilled


----------



## Nancy&Lola (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## F1bCockapoo (6 mo ago)

_This is our cockapoo. She is 8 weeks old her mum is a show cockapoo and dad is a cocker. I have not seen many F1b 3/4 cocker 1/4 poodle either. Kimiko only seems to have the tail that curls up as a sign that she has some poodle in her!_


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwww lovely pup - she may end up very much more cocker looking but I am sure she will be fabulous


----------

